# Brand new T25 turbo!!!! but.. hmmmmm



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

my new toy!!!.. But its really wierd.. its brand new.. but the wheels dont spin freely.. its almost like they will need to be broken in? or maybe just lubricated?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

that's tiny... and the compressor outlet is facing right towards the block...

I don't know about the breaking in... some new materials break into the proper tolerance on first use so it may be that...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well, the S13 t25 i had was the exact same as this one... i mean.. exact... only difference is the AR's... and the compressor was faced the same way


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

i don't know if that's a big deal or not, you should be able to simply clock the housing and be able to rotate to a direction that works for you...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah i could..but i dont want to risk breaking seals, or destroyign this brand new turbo..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

how are you going to run the piping than? how much clearance will you build into the manifold? you have to remember there isn't a lot of room there... unless you plan on running slim fans.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

my turbo is from a s13 too...i had to clock it


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> yeah i could..but i dont want to risk breaking seals, or destroyign this brand new turbo..


won't hurt it.

New turbos are a little stiff.

Mike


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I am just going to leave it the way it is.. and make my piping for the setup


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

gosh, this is crappy.. im not too knowledgeable in the fittings department, but mine came with a fitting already in the water in and out.. but as far as the oil in and out.. theres nothing there.. im assumign the water in / out is 3/8th npt.. and the oil out.. gosh.. its like.. prolly a 5/8th npt.. its really big.. id say like a nickle or quarter wide.. I dont know which kinda fitting ill need... who sells AN fittings.. somewhere i can like.. test fit.. autoparts store?.. home depot??..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it's going to be tricky to get the IC piping if your going to copy the Hot Shot Manifold. It will face directly toward the block and most likely interfere with the radiator hose on that side of the bay. You shouldclock the turbo so that it point upwards or downwards and use the JGY WG bracket or modify the existing bracket. If your spending all that time with the plastic tubing I say do the ic piping right and clock that sucker. Better off pointing it downward if possible to shorten the IC pipie and make it neater/easier.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well let me ask. how do you clock the turbo.. id like to check this out..


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> well let me ask. how do you clock the turbo.. id like to check this out..


JUst loosten the compressor housing bolts and turn it. You will proably have to move the wastegate can brakets as well and reset your wastegate spring preload with a regulated air supply. Its not that hard.

Mike


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

and always remember that oil SUPPLY has to be on TOP, and return goes on BOTTOM>..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

*Clocked, loaded, and ready to go!*

well.. i didnt even come back here.. until i already went ahead and did it.. now it looks more like a T28 disco potato.. lol.. pics in just a sec.. oh, and the really cool thing about it, is that the wastegate bolted right back into place.. .. well.. 1 bolt anyways. and belive you me. that bolt is tight as a virgin..

and BTW, im not necissarilly copying hotshots design, im just using there "Style" of pulse manifold, to make my own.. i dont want to be sued for copyright infringement.. or anything.. lol, but like you said.. if im goign to mimic there manifold.. might as well mimic the turbo too.. 

well here goes...

Before









After







(yes thats blinging, i know i know..)


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> and always remember that oil SUPPLY has to be on TOP, and return goes on BOTTOM>..


Yeah good, very improtant point, forgot about that!

Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Chuck said:


> well.. i didnt even come back here.. until i already went ahead and did it.. now it looks more like a T28 disco potato.. lol.. pics in just a sec.. oh, and the really cool thing about it, is that the wastegate bolted right back into place.. .. well.. 1 bolt anyways. and belive you me. that bolt is tight as a virgin..
> 
> and BTW, im not necissarilly copying hotshots design, im just using there "Style" of pulse manifold, to make my own.. i dont want to be sued for copyright infringement.. or anything.. lol, but like you said.. if im goign to mimic there manifold.. might as well mimic the turbo too..
> 
> ...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's purdy, I didn't even know they still made T25s new


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Did the holes line up with the outlet facing down? I mean for the wastegate... it seems like it's easier to front mount an IC with the compressor facing down because facing up the pipe will cross over the manifold and it could be heat soaked really easily... I have mine wrapped up in exhaust wrap because of that.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

No, the holes didnt line up.. well.. it would be pointing More down than before.. im considering making my own home depot bracket, so i can make it face directly down


----------

